# Transferencia de datos wifi



## ximosuke (May 10, 2010)

Hola buenos días,

tengo un problema con un dispositivo el cual estoy diseñando. El dispositivo consta de una mini cámara conectada mediante USB a un PC. 

Me gustaría si hay modo alguno de llevar la transmisión de datos a distancias entre 100 y 150 metros mediante wifi o cualquier otro sistema que no utilice cables.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (May 10, 2010)

Dada la distancia tienes que hacer un enlace punto a punto con dos antenas direccionales.


----------



## ximosuke (May 11, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Ahora me ha surgido otra duda:

 El dispositivo al ser portatil como puedo alimentar la cámara sin necesidad de cables?

La mini cámara necesita una alimentación de 12V. El dispositivo al ser portatil debe pesar muy poco de modo que no puedo usar baterias de 12V ya que pesan bastante y me interesa un dispositivo ligero y manejable. 

 Yo he pensado en usar baterias de movil, que al ser ligeras y pequeñas son ideales para mi proyecto.

 El problema que veo es como conectarlas y como recargarlas después (si fuera posible todas a la vez). 

 Si alguien conoce otro modo de alimentación (ligero a ser posible) comentarlo.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## edward23 (Abr 8, 2011)

porque no lo haces con un celular smartphone y te economizas eso por que la verdad la alimentacion de voltaje de 12v te sera muy incomoda el poder ajustarla para que sea maniobrable, o al menos eso es lo ke pienso.


----------

